# I NEED HELP ABOUT BLOODLINES!!!



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

So basically im looking to buying another pit... hes got a red nose, was wondering what all bloodlines can have red noses. & my friend wants to know information about RE (Razors Edge) bloodline such as average height, weight of a female?


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Any bloodline can have a red nose. If there are no papers, then chances are 99% that no linebreeding has taken place IMO. What do you mean "the dreaded RE"? I think some people here, including myself find such derrogatory insinuations to be rude.


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

My friend put that, not me i have a 6 month RE and shes the best dog i have owned i love her to death. He just heard that's the worst bloodline. I dont know much about it though my first pit was full blooded APBT.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

IlyHalee0915 said:


> My friend put that, not me i have a 6 month RE and shes the best dog i have owned i love her to death. He just heard that's the worst bloodline. I dont know much about it though my first pit was full blooded APBT.


The RE bloodline is not the best pick because the popularity and shady breeding practices have produced some very unsound dogs. However, there are many dogs from this line that are superb as pets and as show winners, but deviate from the traditional pit bull fare in size and temperment.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I like the older RE where it was pretty much larger bred game lines crossed with amstaff show lines. Now a-days there is no telling what your going to get. The line has gone south due to poor breeding practices and out crossing with all types of breeds like mastiff english bulldog ect just to name a few. I am sure you can still find some nicely bred RE edge dogs out there but they are not as easy to find your going to have to look at finding reputable breeders still breeding close to the standard of the apbt. without breeding for extreme exaggeration. I am not a fan of the line but I have seen a few I liked that were nicely bred.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well my dog looks like a lil more apbt then the others but still looks like he might be a bully but i love bullys so dont kare im posting to get 15 lol.. for my pics srry


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

ALL bloodlines can have a red nose, its JUST a color. Any bloodline is capable of throwing any nose color and any acceptable coat color. 

Razors Edge is a bully line, known to have mixed in mastiff and other bull breeds to create the dogs you see now, with shorter legs and massive heads.
IF you get origional RE stock, say off Throwing Knuckles or Inna Rage you can get some great looking dogs. Holly has some fantastic RE stock....it just depends


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

u can attach ur photos, just go into advanced... i wanna see this dog


----------

